# Campfire Ring Warning To Parents



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

This is a sad story- but one I thought I'd pass on for the sake of everyone on the board. On Memorial day, friends of ours were at the beach getting ready for a nighttime campfire. They were set up next to the concrete fire ring but hadn't built a fire yet. Their kids were playing around the fire ring all day, and there was no indication that there was any danger about. That afternoon, one of their kids fell into the fire ring, which was covered over with regular beach sand.

Apparently the last people who had a fire there, likely the night before, had tried to smother their fire with the beach sand. It looked like it was out and cold, but just under the top layer of sand the coals were still live. Their 2 year old son was burned pretty badly on his arm, leg and hand. His head also hit the hot sand, and his hair was burned off, but his scalp was spared. Paramedics told our friends that its a pretty common way for kids to get burned- after all, the sand in the fire ring looks just like the sand on the beach, but is superheated from the coals underneath. Plus it looks, to a kid, a little like a sandbox- it certainly doesn't look dangerous.

The little boy is going to be in the hospital for at least a week, and the doctors are considering skin grafts for the poor guy. The fact that they haven't committed to them yet is a good sign- maybe the burns aren't that bad after all.

My wife and I got to thinking about the number of campsites and beaches we've been to with fire rings- we've never thought that they might be hot from a fire the night before. Needless to say, we had a little family sit-down and told our 3 and 5 year old about it, and the fact that we would treat every fire ring, BBQ and stove as if it were hot, even if it wasn't lit. And put those fires out with water, not sand or dirt!

Take care and be safe out there!

Kevin P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good reminder Kevin! Sorry to hear about the little boy, hopefully he'll recover well.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

As a parent (5 & 3 Y.O. too) this kind of story makes me literally cringe. Thanks for the heads up about something I too haven't considered.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I cannot tell you how many times I have told my kids to quit playing around the fire ring. This is a really good reminder. Thanks for sharing and I hope the little guy comes through it okay.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Sure hope the little tyke is ok. Thanks for the heads-up on this one.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Stories like this are what reminds me not to be bothered when someone calls me paronoid about my kids safety. They can play and kids will get hurt but when they are little they do not understand the difference between you can play there now but not later.

Even the streets in the campgrounds are dangerous. Because I live on a main road my kids do not even think of playing anywhere cars are. Most kids I have known to get hit by a car live on 'quiet' roads and forget..

Good reminders and that little boys wounds will heal but he will always be afraid now.

John


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder. please keep us informed on the little boys condition, and we'll keep him in our prayers.

Amy and David


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

That is a good and timely reminder for me and our little ones.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Reverie said:


> That is a good and timely reminder for me and our little ones.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


 Keep us up dated on the little fellows recovery.








It sounds like the Park Rangers should put a notice in the camp newletter.
I have a 2yr grandson that we plan to take camping with us . I'll make sure his parents are aware of this danger. Yes,fire ring does look like a sandbox... 
Jan


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thank you for the heads up. That is not something that I would have even thought to worry about. We'll be having a discussion about it tonight during the "family meeting".


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Campfire Squad said:


> Thanks for the reminder. please keep us informed on the little boys condition, and we'll keep him in our prayers.
> 
> Amy and David
> [snapback]38717[/snapback]​


Update: The little guy is doing fine. No skin grafts needed, and apparently the scarring won't be too bad. We should all heal so quickly!

Kevin P.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin P

That is great! Burns are extremely painfull. Thanks for the story. Already talk to my kids about it. Great reminder as well about the water vs sand. Water for me from now on.

Thor


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up. Me and DW, along with everybody else here, will be looking out for this type of situation in the future. We are so glad to hear the little one is going to be ok.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Kevin
Glad to hear that the little guy is doing fine.
I tell my kids all the time not to play around the fire rings.

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That's good to hear!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Good to hear the little guy is OK. My sister fell into a fire ring when she was about 10 and suffered 3rd degree burns on her hand. She needed a couple of surgeries and skin grafts. It has made me very paranoid. When our kids want to walk around the fire ring (to change chairs, get smores fixings, etc.), they must walk outside the chairs - not between the chairs and the fire ring.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Coming from someone who has been burned a few times....glad everything is good.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

glad to hear the lil dude is doing better... great reminder .... Thanks !!!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Great to hear Kevin, glad everything else going to be alright with him. I as well have a 3 year old and 7 year old, so it hurts when you hear of someone else's child going through something like this. Let the family know that they are definitely in our prayers.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the good news on the little guy's recovery







. 
Please post the warning again in the spring and /or summer to give our newbies a heads up. Good Job Sharing - the Outbackers Way. action 
jan


----------

